
Paul Graham at the MIT Spam Conference 2003 - jgrahamc
http://impressive.net/people/gerald/2003/01/17/11-41-53-sm.html
======
jgrahamc
And me explaining something:
[http://impressive.net/people/gerald/2003/01/17/10-07-09-sm.h...](http://impressive.net/people/gerald/2003/01/17/10-07-09-sm.html)

